# 1979 Yamaha fg375s



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Just cleaned the old girl up. How to let it humidify for a week or two in it's case. Will be getting an fret dressing some time. May get an peizeo pickup too




























It has a nice sound. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The action is vary low. I like it like that 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great! 

I have a '72 Yamaha FG180 that I enjoy very much.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have a '72 Yamaha FG180 that I enjoy very much.


Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Got a 460S.......


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Got a 460S.......


I have an chance to get an 450sa but don't know. He wants $400

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

the multiply inlay is nice too. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

.

I think one of the owners we're smokers. Look like tar build up on the white binding along the neck. just gives it some character of it's own 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I'm wrong just found out it was made in September fourth 1977

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Need my frets done 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

And you have no white haze. The backs in on a lot of them have moisture locked underneath the lacquer on the back. The only product on the market to fix it is not available in Canada. The only other option is respray it, which re-activates the finish and realease's the moisture trapped under the finish


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> And you have no white haze. The backs in on a lot of them have moisture locked underneath the lacquer on the back. The only product on the market to fix it is not available in Canada. The only other option is respray it, which re-activates the finish and realease's the moisture trapped under the finish


Nope . My friends 72ish fg450. Is like that I'm told laying a peace of paper under it will do that. Is this true I don't want mine to look like the milky way 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Should of kept this one. Its 60s espana
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yamaha has a date with the doctor 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm.getting. an pickup installed and trying these strings next week 

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

These where well built and last a long time. My buddy had one and we played the crap out of it. Congrats.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

marcos said:


> These where well built and last a long time. My buddy had one and we played the crap out of it. Congrats.


Heavy as led 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

I love those old Yamahas!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Check the width of the slot. I put ( not Baggs ) one in and had to widen the slot .. by a lot


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Check the width of the slot. I put ( not Baggs ) one in and had to widen the slot .. by a lot


The music shop is doing it for me

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

perfect ....


----------



## evantide (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea, I'm a Yammie fan and I like the one you got, Taiwan or Japan?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol its 77 lol. Taiwan 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Weird worked this time
















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

marcos said:


> These where well built and last a long time. My buddy had one and *we played the crap out of it. *Congrats.


That's likely why it sounds decent to you. Guitars full of crap sound very dead and have pretty foul smell that goes with it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless it's vintage crap ..that shit mellows with age 


Steadfastly said:


> That's likely why it sounds decent to you. Guitars full of crap sound very dead and have pretty foul smell that goes with it.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice, is it laminate top/sides or solid?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you get the frets dressed and this pickup installed (as you were originally planning)?











It certainly is a beautiful Yamaha!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

blue_dog said:


> Nice, is it laminate top/sides or solid?


from what i read solid like the new guitat is check out that thread lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Did you get the frets dressed and this pickup installed (as you were originally planning)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet may take both guitars in after i get a new phone again /;S


----------

